# muzzleloading shotgun.



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

Does anyone here use a blackpowder shotgun? What type of game do you take?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Hard core friends use muzzle loader shot guns. They shoot all the same game that they used to shoot with their modern shot guns.

 Al


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

From what I know you need to have a couple differnt kind of wads, one to hold in the powder, one as a cushion between the powder and the shot, and one to keep teh shot from rolling out of you barrel.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The ones my friends use are simple. Measure the powderby volume, dump it in the barrel place a wad in on top, measure the shot again by volume dump it in the barrel and place a wad. Do the second barrel the same. when finished loading they then place the cap on the nipple and are ready to go.
They even shoot slow rounds of skeet with them.


----------



## rattus58 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have two White inline shotguns. I use 80 grains of 2f/3f, #11 caps and whatever shot I can scrounge. I use a shot cup or wadcups to help contain the shot depending on shooting. As far a skeet or trap goes, they do single birds pretty well if you know how to hit them in the first place... like my son does... 

Aloha..


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I use both a Navy Arms 12 ga. SXS with 24" bbls. and a TVM 20 gauge fowler (a single barreled smoothbore flintlock with a longish barrel of 40 inches). 
There are as many types of wad columns as there are shooters who use them. The simplest approach is to use only overshot cards (OS cards). You put a stack of five over the powder charge and one over the shot. 
Like all shotguns....you need to pattern a few variations and see which shoot best. I use a nitro card, a 1/4" felt wad (or sometimes a Wonder Wad) and an OS card.
I hunt ruffed grouse.
Pete


----------



## 3pindon (Oct 25, 2011)

Austin and halleck 520 12ga. Shotgun. Inline with 209 primer. It has changeable chokes also. I use it for Huns,shapes,pheasants and turkeys.fun fun fun


----------

